# Post-run meal



## jackhjharding (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi,

What is a good post-run meal? (4 mile run)
I'm looking for something that contains around 40g carbs, 20g protein and as little fat as possible. (as recommended to me!)

Thanks a lot


----------



## danchubbz (Feb 8, 2007)

oats and whey


----------

